# Aphids pest on emersed Cryptocoryne



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I was out of my home for 3 week in Christmas holydays, in this time my Cryptocorynes suffered some attacks from aphids.

Some pictures

At first time looks so










But if the problem is not stoped would look so










To remove them I used a regular home & plants insecticide.

More info in my personal Cryptocoryne´s blog

Greets from Spain


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

How about simply submersing the pots and plants fully underwater for about a day??


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Ladybugs


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

can you buy ladybugs in europe? Just wondering


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

You don't need to buy them there are all over the place at least in Greece but not in winter.
freemann


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

budak said:


> How about simply submersing the pots and plants fully underwater for about a day??


It is not a difinitive solution submersing it, some aphids could stay hidden and they can infest my plants again.

Spraying a soap dissolution, would be a nice solution, but I think it is only efective in soft infestation.

Ladybugs don´t work fine in hight humidity eviroment...

Greets from Spain


----------



## fehmuhnist (Nov 1, 2006)

*aphids in an aquarium*

I have aphids similar to the photos above, but my plants are completely submersed...the tops of the plants are covered with brown aphids.

Do you think I should pull the plants out and treat them?

I will post some pictures tomorrow - i am just researching posts to see if anyone has had the same problem.

thanks everyone! I am learning so much on this site!

cheers


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Are the aphids restricted to leaves floating at the surface?

Just cut them off and securely dispose of them; search for remaining aphids and continue to do so the following days. That should do...


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Ladybugs are aphid destroying machines. During the month of October, lots of ladybugs come in to get out of the cold and I just put them on my terrestrial plants for them to clean up any possible aphids.

One year I brought in a pepper plant so I could have fresh peppers until Christmas. I no longer try this since there was always aphids on the plants. Outside the conditions and predatory insects kept them under control. Inside with the dry air they had a population explosion. It too much, too fast for the ladybugs to keep up with.

The real aggrivating thing is that 1/n aphids has wings, so these infect other plants elsewhere in the house. Sticky traps in rooms with plants helps control, or at least will help you monitor it.

If there are no fish/shrimp in the tank, systemic insecticide will kill them off. You may need to re-apply after the egg incubation period to get the last of them. That's nasty stuff though.


----------



## fehmuhnist (Nov 1, 2006)

*aphids almost gone!*

Thank you for all your responses!

i ended up cutting off the tops of the plants (thank you Kai) without dropping too many of the aphids and disposed of the tops.

i have cut back 7/8's of the aphids in my tank.

I will now add the yellow strips to my plants because the aphids found their way out of the tank and into my moss terrariums!

so thank you all for helping out,
fehmuhnist


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Try hanging some no-pest strips up near your plants and in your terrariums. So long as you don't have and terrarium animals, the strips should make the little bugs go away. Back when I was in the pet business, these are what we used to clear out a mite infestation from a reptile enclosure. They're relatively inexpensive and may be worth a try.


----------

